# 2011 Arnold Classic Europe Women's Bodybuilding



## Curt James (Oct 14, 2011)

*Womens Bodybuilding Arnold Classic Europe 2011*

^^^^ Click the link to view TEAM-ANDRO.com's coverage of the event.







"The women's bodybuilding (open division) from the inaugural Arnold  Classic Europe event hasn't gotten much pub, and there were a couple  interesting elements in making up the final placements.

   The winner, Elena Shportun (#55), originally from Russia, was  representing Germany, presumably due to her marriage to German photog  Claus Willemer.  More interestingly, she competed in the 2010 Ms.  International at the Arnolds Classic as a pro and placed 9th.  

The  Arnold Classic Europe was an amateur contest, so it could assumed she  decided to return to the amateur ranks.  Sphortun was the 2007 IFBB  World Amateur heavyweight and overall champion, and followed up with  another overall win at the 2009 Arnold Classic Amateur Championships in  Columbus before turning pro.  Her stage persona and aesthetic appeal are  of the highest level. 

   Second to Sphortun was Czech star Katka Kyptova (#50).  Well known on  the internet, Kyptova possesses anexcellent level of muscle throughout  her physique with world class calves.  She finished 6 points off  Sphortun's winning score of 30.

   Third was Germany's impressive Nina Loebardt(#62). Competing for a  decade, Loebardt has had a glowing 2011 winning the overall German  National title and the IFBB European overall crown - both as a  heavyweight.

   Fourth was the UK's Lisa Cross(#59).  Another familiar face and  physique on the internet, Cross carries an impressive level of muscle  and was the British champion in 2010. She also has plans to compete at  the IFBB World Amateurs this weekend in Serbia.

  Brazil's Simone Cristina de Oliveira(#51) placed fifth, followed by  6th placed German Nathalie Falk(#61), giving Germany three placings in  the top six.

   Thirteen women competed in this first Arnold Classic Europe women's  bodybuilding division with eight countries represented.  Those numbers  should increase dramatically for the 2012 event."
—Steve Wennerstrom, IFBB Women's Historian


----------



## Curt James (Oct 15, 2011)

*Women’s bodybuilding:* definitely, the highest level category of this day, with former world champion and pro bodybuilder Russian native Elena Shportun (Germany) at the top. Finalist of the 2011 Arnold Amateur and Amateur Olympia, Katerina Kyptova (Czech Republic), performed one of the most impressive routine and moved up to the 2nd position, leaving behind the current European overall champion Nina Loebardt (Germany).

From *Welcome to IFBB -- <b>TREMENDOUS SUCCESS OF THE FIRST ARNOLD CLASSIC EUROPE !</b>*


----------



## Curt James (Oct 15, 2011)

My favorite, fwiw, was eighth place finisher Katarzyna Woś of Poland.

Number sixty (second from the right) below:


























Here Katarzyna Woś performs her routine at the 2009 Polish championships (pics below).






YouTube Video




































She can move some weight, too.






YouTube Video


----------

